# Uechi-Ryu?



## Yenko (Apr 26, 2005)

Is anyone familiar with Uechi-Ryu Karate?  I wanted to know how it compares to other martial arts in terms of effectiveness.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2005)

Do a Search on Uechi on this site! It's been discussed often.


----------

